# New Yarn Shop in the Town Of Dennis!



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello fellow Cape Codders

Just wanted to let you know that there is a new yarn shop open in the Town Of Dennis. Quite lovely and most of all very welcoming sales staff. Got a problem? They're willing to help. Oh, nice yarn selection also!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

My daughter's in-laws live in South Dennis. My daughter loves it there. I will ask her to check it out next time she goes there.


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. I think it's lovely and would like to see the owner do well!


----------



## grannypat (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it where Lady Bug used to be? What is the name?


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

It's right across the parking lot from where the Ladybug used to be. It was a gift shop before called Prothesia's. Such a warm, cozy shop.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I heard they were going to open when Ladybug closed- thanks will have to check it out but didn't know they were open yet


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah - a new shop to explore on the Cape


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

Going down to the cape next month. What is the name of place, please?


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Is the new knitting shop on 6A?


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, it is. Across from the Armchair Bookstore.


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

The Yarn Hound!


----------



## Cthmack (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks for the info...have missed Lady Bug SOOOO much!


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

It's been a couple of years since I visited the Cape. I didn't know Ladybug was closed. I'll be sure to visit Yarn Hound when I'm in Yarmouth in October.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice to hear about a new LYS opening instead of closing. I wish them good luck.


----------



## ACAROLG (Apr 30, 2011)

Was just there yesterday and as I was driving home I was looking for it cause I knew it was coming but I missed it. Hopefully I'll be back out there in a week or so and find it then.


----------

